# Lake Logan Crappie are on FIRE!



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I took my kayak out for the first time this year on the lake and holy smokes! I went after some crappie and they are stacked on a structure near the bank. In this video, I demonstrate a couple techniques that I use going after these great fish. Get out there and catch some crappie! enjoy the video and live report!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Makes me want to make the trip down


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> Makes me want to make the trip down


I would come sooner than later!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have fished it several times over the last 30 years but haven't fished it for the last 6 or 7 years. Always caught the numbers but not really the size i was looking for. Sounds like the size might be starting to make a come back.
Nice Job Bass Assasin


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Snyd said:


> I have fished it several times over the last 30 years but haven't fished it for the last 6 or 7 years. Always caught the numbers but not really the size i was looking for. Sounds like the size might be starting to make a come back.
> Nice Job Bass Assasin


It still doesn't give up the size it should imo... Now during the spawn you can get into decent females 10-13". But you'll get lots of 8-9"ers... Almost like they stunted but idk. 
Def a few bruisers 14"+ swimming in there though......

Nice crappies bass assassin


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Snyd said:


> I have fished it several times over the last 30 years but haven't fished it for the last 6 or 7 years. Always caught the numbers but not really the size i was looking for. Sounds like the size might be starting to make a come back.
> Nice Job Bass Assasin


Yea the size structure is a lot better now. You can easily catch a stringer of 9-11 inch fish


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> It still doesn't give up the size it should imo... Now during the spawn you can get into decent females 10-13". But you'll get lots of 8-9"ers... Almost like they stunted but idk.
> Def a few bruisers 14"+ swimming in there though......
> 
> Nice crappies bass assassin


Yea there are a few big ones. I caught a 15 incher last year


----------

